# Error installing net/samba41



## silmano (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm trying to install net/samba41 in FreeBSD 10, but I get the following error when executing `make install`. If I only execute `make`, the package compiles without issues, the problem seems to be in the _install_ part.

```
===>  Installing for samba41-4.1.11
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on package: talloc>=2.1.0 - found
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on package: tevent>=0.9.18 - found
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on package: tdb>=1.2.11 - found
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on package: ntdb>=1.0 - found
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on package: ldb>=1.1.17 - found
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on executable: samba-nsupdate - found
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on executable: python2 - found
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on shared library: libpopt.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0)
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on shared library: libexecinfo.so - found (/usr/lib/libexecinfo.so.1)
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on shared library: libinotify.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libinotify.so.0)
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on shared library: libsasl2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsasl2.so.3.0.0)
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on shared library: libgcrypt.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so.20.0.1)
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on shared library: libgnutls.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgnutls.so.28.30.9)
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on shared library: libsunacl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsunacl.so.1)
===>   samba41-4.1.11 depends on shared library: libavahi-client.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libavahi-client.so.3.2.9)
===>  Checking if samba41 already installed
===>   Registering installation for samba41-4.1.11
pkg-static: lstat(/tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/2.7/site-packages/samba/__init__.py): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/2.7/site-packages/samba/_glue.so): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/2.7/site-packages/samba/_ldb.so): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/2.7/site-packages/samba/auth.so): No such file or directory
[...]
pkg-static: lstat(/tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/2.7/site-packages/samba/dcerpc/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/2.7/site-packages/samba/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba41
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba41
```
It seems the _install_ part doesn't find the correct Python directory, since /tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/2.7/site-packages doesn't exist but /tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages does exist. As a workaround I did a symbolic link to fix the issue `ln -s /tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7 /tmp/work/usr/ports/net/samba41/work/stage/usr/local/lib/2.7` and now I can install it, but I don't think that should be the way to do it.

This is the /etc/make.conf I'm using:

```
root@server:/usr/ports/net/samba41 # cat /etc/make.conf
# make.conf
CPUTYPE?=core2

CFLAGS=-O2
COPTFLAGS=-O2

BUILD_OPTIMIZED=YES
WITHOUT_DEBUG=YES

WITHOUT_X11=YES
WITHOUT_FONTCONFIG=YES

# CCACHE
WRKDIRPREFIX=/tmp/work
WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes
```

And lang/python27 is installed:

```
root@server:/usr/ports/net/samba41 # python -V
Python 2.7.8
```

Any idea why the port isn't finding the correct directory?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 14, 2014)

Forcing compiler optimizations in /etc/make.conf has the potential to break some things and reduce performance in others.  Please remove the CFLAGS and COPTFLAGS settings, `make clean`, and try again.  It might not be the cause of this problem.


----------



## kpa (Oct 14, 2014)

Run `pkg check -Ba` and see if it complains about any missing shared libraries. If it does you have to recompile the ports reported by it.


----------

